# I was deactivated for false complaints



## Quail (Aug 2, 2020)

Right at midnight I was permanently deactivated and not allowed it to appeal of for some long list of complaints that I never got told about
Yeah and all sudden I am done I've done 5000 fares 4.85 driver and I've only been driving for 2 years anyone can help me with this somebody told me it's a glitch


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

If its a glitch you will be reactivated in the next 24 hours. If not it wasn't.

Other than that you did not supply enough information to advise you more than. There are much better jobs out there.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Quail said:


> 4.85 driver and I've only been driving for 2 years anyone can help me with this somebody told me it's a glitch


Not a glitch, it's a frequent occurrence. Besides, 4.85 isn't that great a rating.
Anyway, welcome to UP.net, how 'bout telling us all the things you did to constantly piss off your pax.


----------



## Quail (Aug 2, 2020)

I make over 6 grand a month before expenses on just uber I'm not one of the regular drivers I put in the long hours so I can't I need uber


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Quail said:


> I need uber


But, Uber don't need you. *confusion*
In the eyes of Uber, we're all just expendable piss-ants.


----------



## Quail (Aug 2, 2020)

They won't tell me what I did wrong all they did was deactivate me no reason 
And maintaining a high rating while doing bar rush is not easy

I'm trying to get the arbitration process done so that I can find out exactly what happened so I can Sue whoever this was for Defamation

If you can give me the name of a law firm acting deal what the arbitration process that would be helpful


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

You should have bend over for all your pax... now you are bye bye...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Quail said:


> They won't tell me what I did wrong all they did was deactivate me no reason


If it's any consolation, Uber doesn't need a reason to remove us from their app. 


Quail said:


> I'm trying to get the arbitration process done so that I can find out exactly what happened so I can Sue whoever this was for Defamation


Good luck with that. Let us know how that works out for you.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Quail said:


> I make over 6 grand a month before expenses on just uber I'm not one of the regular drivers I put in the long hours so I can't I need uber


So you make around $3,000 a month. or around 750 a week. Thats around 18.75 an hour on a 40 hour work week. without counting benefits. 37.500 a year without benefits.

That is below poverty level. Now I do understand that the other 50% works in your life and I do not discount that,

but Your options are limited, and your response shows you do not have any idea what you are actually doing.

Good luck moving forward. I hope it's a glitch for your sake, but if it's not what is your plan.

No don't tell me, I do not care. Just make one!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> So you make around $3,000 a month. or around 750 a week. Thats around 18.75 an hour on a 40 hour work week. without counting benefits. 37.500 a year without benefits.
> 
> That is below poverty level. Now I do understand that the other 50% works in your life and I do not discount that,
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, you're from Seattle. If so, do you believe the Cornell professor's study that claimed Seattle drivers average $23 per hour AFTER expenses?



Quail said:


> They won't tell me what I did wrong all they did was deactivate me no reason
> And maintaining a high rating while doing bar rush is not easy
> 
> I'm trying to get the arbitration process done so that I can find out exactly what happened so I can Sue whoever this was for Defamation
> ...


The email said "multiple reports" of problematic behavior. Is that totally false? No riders have given you trouble?



Uber's Guber said:


> If it's any consolation, Uber doesn't need a reason to remove us from their app.


That's a question mark, at least in California and Massachusetts because during the 2016 misclassification lawsuit, one of the issues that Uber promised to address as part of their settlement offer was the firing of drivers for no reason. I'm going to find out how that issue ended up being dealt with in the final settlement.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you're from Seattle. If so, do you believe the Cornell professor's study that claimed Seattle drivers average $23 per hour AFTER expenses?


Hi Nats. You are correct, I am from Washington state. I am Good at this, like most things. I also believe ( and rightly so) that $ per hour is a failed metric for measuring success in this business. I drive a Kia Sorrento for 98% of my rideshare ventures. XL is a viable strategy here in many situations. 27% of my fares are XL.

My profit margin is 52.37% and my gross unadjusted $per hour is $39.536 which falls far short of that mark.


----------



## Quail (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm in Minneapolis Saint Paul and actually I make far more than that

And no one directly gave me any problems and I woke up this morning to finding out that they said somebody was using my account give fares and about 3 hours after that I got deactivated by nobody used my account but me and I even had to verify that the account was mine when I logged in today sorry I'm not very good at spelling and writing so you speech


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Hi Nats. You are correct, I am from Washington state. I am Good at this, like most things. I also believe ( and rightly so) that $ per hour is a failed metric for measuring success in this business. I drive a Kia Sorrento for 98% of my rideshare ventures. XL is a viable strategy here in many situations. 27% of my fares are XL.
> 
> My profit margin is 52.37% and my gross unadjusted $per hour is $39.536 which falls far short of that mark.


There's no perfect metric, but in my view $ per hour is a good all around metric because it accounts for time, and time has value, not just financially but also in quality of life.

It's about productivity and efficiency, both of which are important.

On the surface, a driver who grosses $2000 per week would be a considered a success in this business, but if he has to work 90-100 hours per week to reach that number, how much of a "success" is he? Someone who has to work crazy hours like that has a poor quality of life. He grosses $20-$22 per hour and almost never sees his wife and kids.

Contrast that with a driver who can gross the same $2000 in 50 hours per week. That's $40 per hour, which is far more productive and efficient and results in a far better quality of life. There's the difference.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Maybe you did the shuffle too many times...you had multiple reports about something.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Damn Jeffrey.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> one of the issues that Uber promised to address as part of their settlement offer was the firing of drivers for no reason.


Uber makes up a reason then.


Nats121 said:


> in my view $ per hour is a good all around metric because it accounts for time, and time has value, not just financially but also in quality of life.


If you're a full-time Uber driver, you have no quality of life.


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Not a glitch, it's a frequent occurrence. Besides, 4.85 isn't that great a rating.
> Anyway, welcome to UP.net, how 'bout telling us all the things you did to constantly piss off your pax.


With the amount of false ratings and false reports 4.85 is perfectly fine.
I find that this rating shows more of where you drive than how you drive.
People rate by attitude of the day they had or the job they hate.
Not by the drivers ability to drive people to location safe from harm.
Fubars inability to see this shows how bad they are.
They know the false claims and they surly know the way people rate for a free ride.
Do not turn this on the driver unless you know they are a bad driver.
A few times i had dipped below 4.85 and went right back up to 4.95 all due to fake ratings.
I have a flawless driving record and i would say 99% of people think i am a extremely efficient and safe driver.
Not had a ticket in anyway since i was a kid, Had one ticket and that told me to smarten up behind the wheel.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Quail said:


> permanently deactivated and not allowed it to appeal of for some long list of complaints that I never got told about


There have been more than a few complaints of this nature, lately. Most of the drivers making these complaints have not driven in some time or rarely driven. You are an exception to this.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Had to of been his hair cut,
Those side spikes some people just dont care for them . Auto kicked from uber .


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

You know that 4.85 isn’t a great rating right?

I love these postings were somebody says they have lots and lots of false complaints against them. Even if the complaints were false, if you’re causing that many people to dislike you you’re clearly doing something wrong.

Also I doubt that the complaints are false.

You have to be better at reading people, and pleasing people. And if you don’t wanna do that then a public facing job isn’t for you.

Perhaps you would do better in a warehouse putting things on the shelf.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

How do you know they're false complaints if they didn't tell you what the problematic behavior was?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> There's no perfect metric, but in my view $ per hour is a good all around metric because it accounts for time, and time has value, not just financially but also in quality of life.
> 
> It's about productivity and efficiency, both of which are important.
> 
> ...


There are always going to be know it alls, downers an naysayers here. RS by nature attracts that. With that being said Im not nearly as badass as this guy as I can only manage 1 to 1.5k a week here in PHX an have managed to do that for 3 plus years. I work 5 to 6 days a week btwn 40 to 55 hours. Too me it sounds like your leaving something out. Problematic behavior sounds systematic an habitual too me. Good luck dude, It could happen too any of us.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> You know that 4.85 isn't a great rating right?
> 
> I love these postings were somebody says they have lots and lots of false complaints against them. Even if the complaints were false, if you're causing that many people to dislike you you're clearly doing something wrong.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree (about the rating comment).

I'm a realist, and in that I understand that the vast majority of people will not make the extra effort it takes to rate someone other than a 5. It takes:

First acknowledging the screen asking them to rate you
Secondly, going to the rating screen
Third, tapping a star other than the 5 (which is already highlighted)
And finally, tapping the rate button

It really is a lot of extra brain effort to do all that, and they simply don't care.

Heck, we can't even get barely 50% of passengers to rate us at all. My rating:ride ratio is like 40% on a good day. And that's okay; I don't care.

So to get someone to spend the extra effort to tap their screen so many extra taps instead of just going about their day, you have to do something memorable. Either by doing something nice, or pissing them off. And, sorry to be so blunt, but at 4.85 you are doing more things to piss them off, then you are doing nice. That's reality. That's math.

I clean my car and say nothing at all unless spoken to (besides, "hello, how are you today?" when they get in my car), and I maintain a 4.97 rating. Thousands of pax, and worked all thru pandemic. And yes, I drive all the hoods in my area, too. My AR is 98%.

4.85 = you are frequently pissing off your pax.


----------



## Quail (Aug 2, 2020)

I do the exact same things on lyft and I'm never been deactivated I've never had a complaint filed against me
So I know this bs


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Still deactivated this morning? Things not looking good. Looks like you are moving to gryft only. Stop whichever behaviors are getting you complaints. In the end YOU are responsible for all your behaviors, and the things you do.

I do not pick up problem clients, try that.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Not a glitch, it's a frequent occurrence. Besides, 4.85 isn't that great a rating.
> Anyway, welcome to UP.net, how 'bout telling us all the things you did to constantly piss off your pax.


I know you like to sprinkle a little humor on things and I truly love it but to say 4.85 is not that great of a rating is a little absurd. Most people are not giving out 5 star ratings like they give out tic tacs so if you can maintain a 4.85 after 5,000 rides you did a damn good job. That doesn't mean OP didn't commit a violation but if his numbers are true he knows how to provide customer service.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Quail said:


> I do the exact same things on lyft and I'm never been deactivated I've never had a complaint filed against me


The day ain't over yet. :biggrin:


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you're from Seattle. If so, do you believe the Cornell professor's study that claimed Seattle drivers average $23 per hour AFTER expenses?


Seattle market base passenger fare rate is $1.60/mile when almost all other cities are $0.80-$0.90/mile

They forgot to mention that in that overeducated multiple PhD study



UberChiefPIT said:


> My AR is 98%.


Super ant here in our very midst &#129315;



ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I know you like to sprinkle a little humor on things and I truly love it but to say 4.85 is not that great of a rating is a little absurd. Most people are not giving out 5 star ratings like they give out tic tacs so if you can maintain a 4.85 after 5,000 rides you did a damn good job. That doesn't mean OP didn't commit a violation but if his numbers are true he knows how to provide customer service.


4.85 is at best average but realistically I have NEVER seen ANY driver with less than a 4.80 so I would say it is solidly below average

I would guess that 4.90 is an average rating


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

z_z_z_ said:


> Seattle market base passenger fare rate is $1.60/mile when almost all other cities are $0.80-$0.90/mile
> 
> They forgot to mention that in that overeducated multiple PhD study
> 
> ...


I don't know what world you drive in that you only see Uber drivers with a 4.8 or higher but I will give you a quick math lesson. 4.85 equals a 97% rating just like a 2.5 would equal a 50% rating. 60-70% would be considered average. Your not even close. Try again.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Not $1.60 per mile 

X $1.11 per mile and 18 cents a minute

XL is $2.10 a mile 22 a minute

4.85 is low on the acceptable range


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I don't know what world you drive in that you only see Uber drivers with a 4.8 or higher but I will give you a quick math lesson. 4.85 equals a 97% rating just like a 2.5 would equal a 50% rating. 60-70% would be considered average. Your not even close. Try again.


Have you ever even used Uber?



Amos69 said:


> Not $1.60 per mile
> 
> X $1.11 per mile and 18 cents a minute
> 
> ...


This is driver pay not passenger price?

I am talking passenger price as anyone can see that from the rider app, we cannot see your driver pay

You can move your pick-up location on the rider app to any city in the country and see their rates on the rider app

LA and Chicago are about $0.80 or $0.81/mile for passenger price

Seattle is $1.60/mile


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

z_z_z_ said:


> Have you ever even used Uber?
> 
> 
> This is driver pay not passenger price?
> ...


Yes I have. In certain areas in New Jersey like Newark you will be happy if the driver has a 4.5. There have been complaints on this Forum for years about unprofessional low rated drivers still on the platform. The bottom line is you will not have to average a 4.95 to 5.0 to be considered a top tier driver on Uber/Lyft. Anything in the 90% is above average.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Of course. The actual discussion is what Drivers make, not what passengers pay.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Of course. The actual discussion is what Drivers make, not what passengers pay.


This thread is about a driver who was deactivated for a false complaint.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

z_z_z_ said:


> Seattle market base passenger fare rate is $1.60/mile when almost all other cities are $0.80-$0.90/mile
> 
> They forgot to mention that in that overeducated multiple PhD study


The study was corrupt, period.

Seattle's per mile rate is more than double that of most other markets in the US. Not only did the sleazebags at Uber cherrypick the market, they cherrypicked the week they used for the study, and that's assuming that they used actual driver data.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Yes I have. In certain areas in New Jersey like Newark you will be happy if the driver has a 4.5. There have been complaints on this Forum for years about unprofessional low rated drivers still on the platform. The bottom line is you will not have to average a 4.95 to 5.0 to be considered a top tier driver on Uber/Lyft. Anything in the 90% is above average.


You literally said a 2.5 is average &#129315;


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I tend to agree (about the rating comment).
> 
> I'm a realist, and in that I understand that the vast majority of people will not make the extra effort it takes to rate someone other than a 5. It takes:
> 
> ...


You make absolutely no sense. 4.85 is the equivalent to 97%. Stop letting the 5 star calculation cloud things. 97% = 9.7 out of 10 people are rating you a 5. Anywhere else in this world that is more than satisfactory. 4.85 even qualifies for Uber Pro. This is just silly basically saying you have to get 5 out 5 on every ride to be considered above average. Please stop it.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Of course. The actual discussion is what Drivers make, not what passengers pay.


My point is that passengers are paying DOUBLE in Seattle what they are paying in other cities and you're being a pedantic turd


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

z_z_z_ said:


> You literally said a 2.5 is average &#129315;


Try again. You can't even drive on any platform with a 2.5 rating.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> You make absolutely no sense. 4.85 is the equivalent to 97%. Stop letting the 5 star calculation cloud things. 97% = 9.7 out of 10 people are rating you a 5. Anywhere else in this world that is more than satisfactory. 4.85 even qualifies for Uber Pro. This is just silly basically saying you have to get 5 out 5 on every ride to be considered above average. Please stop it.


You seriously don't understand how the rating system works

You can't convert your rating into a percentage of 5 stars and think that means anything

Pax are conditioned to give 5 stars or not leave a rating, you have to seriously mess up to get anything else

They are not leaving honest reviews and critiques of every ride, as you seem to think.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I know you like to sprinkle a little humor on things and I truly love it but to say 4.85 is not that great of a rating is a little absurd. Most people are not giving out 5 star ratings like they give out tic tacs so if you can maintain a 4.85 after 5,000 rides you did a damn good job. That doesn't mean OP didn't commit a violation but if his numbers are true he knows how to provide customer service.


4.85 literally means you are doing more things that piss off pax, than you are doing to create a neutral experience for them.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I don't know what world you drive in that you only see Uber drivers with a 4.8 or higher but I will give you a quick math lesson. 4.85 equals a 97% rating just like a 2.5 would equal a 50% rating. 60-70% would be considered average. Your not even close. Try again.





ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Try again. You can't even drive on any platform with a 2.5 rating.


READ

Youre literally saying a 3 star driver is average


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> Seattle market base passenger fare rate is $1.60/mile when almost all other cities are $0.80-$0.90/mile
> 
> They forgot to mention that in that overeducated multiple PhD study
> 
> ...


Agree.



ThrowInTheTowel said:


> You make absolutely no sense. 4.85 is the equivalent to 97%. Stop letting the 5 star calculation cloud things. 97% = 9.7 out of 10 people are rating you a 5. Anywhere else in this world that is more than satisfactory. 4.85 even qualifies for Uber Pro. This is just silly basically saying you have to get 5 out 5 on every ride to be considered above average. Please stop it.


What part doesn't make sense?

I do nothing, and maintain a 4.97 rating after thousands of rides.

You gotta do something wrong more often than not to maintain a 4.85. Especially since it's only an average of last 500 rides.
Quit pissing off your pax with antisocial and creepy behavior.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I tend to agree (about the rating comment).
> 
> I'm a realist, and in that I understand that the vast majority of people will not make the extra effort it takes to rate someone other than a 5. It takes:
> 
> ...


There's absolutely nothing wrong with a 4.85 rating. In some markets it's well above average.

You contradicted yourself. You claimed you don't care but that didn't stop your from bragging about your 4.97.

With all of the unprofitable pings Uber sends to drivers, an AR of 98% means you're doing a lot of trash collecting. Congratulations on being a good ant.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> There's absolutely nothing wrong with a 4.85 rating. In some markets it's well above average.
> 
> You contradicted yourself. You claimed you don't care but that didn't stop your from bragging about your 4.97.


There was no contradiction. I said I didn't care, in relation to the percentage of people who rate us vs. the percentage that don't rate at all. You just gotta look it up, Mr. Cuomo.&#128580;

I care about the rating itself because I know exactly what it takes to not dip into "below average" territory, which is sub 4.90's.

Heck, we all know to decline riders with 4.8ish ratings. It's same thing for drivers. More often than not, they're a problem.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

Uber has won the ratings lol. It has people thinking 4.85 isn’t good. I have a 4.95 but 4.85 is good, people downrate for dumb stuff. Yesterday I had a ride with a stop and told the guy it’s only going to be 3 minutes, he said yes I’ll be right back. I waited out of courtesy about 10 minutes but he didn’t show so I ended the ride. I’m sure that will be a shiny 1 but f it these pax think we are their servants. Have fun waiting for another uber.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Quail said:


> Right at midnight I was permanently deactivated and not allowed it to appeal of for some long list of complaints that I never got told about
> Yeah and all sudden I am done I've done 5000 fares 4.85 driver and I've only been driving for 2 years anyone can help me with this somebody told me it's a glitch


4.85 is pretty low. How many 1s, 3s and 4s? We dont count 2s as you only get those when you do something right.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> There was no contradiction. I said I didn't care, in relation to the percentage of people who rate us vs. the percentage that don't rate at all. You just gotta look it up, Mr. Cuomo


I know what you said.



UberChiefPIT said:


> Heck, we all know to decline riders with 4.8ish ratings. It's same thing for drivers. More often than not, they're a problem.


Comparing pax ratings to drivers is like apples vs oranges.

A 4.8 rating for a pax is a whole different animal than a 4.8 for a driver.

Unlike pax, Uber drivers are required to rate every pax, and do it immediately after the ride. And drivers have a lot more to lose (their jobs) from bad ratings than pax do.

Due to Uber's successful use of ratings as a weapon of intimidation against the drivers, the fear of retaliatory bad ratings results in most drivers giving out 5 stars to the vitually every pax, even problematic ones.

Most drivers are ants, and the threat of retaliation means that in most cases a pax really has to earn their bad rating.



Nightrider82 said:


> Uber has won the ratings lol. It has people thinking 4.85 isn't good. I have a 4.95 but 4.85 is good, people downrate for dumb stuff. Yesterday I had a ride with a stop and told the guy it's only going to be 3 minutes, he said yes I'll be right back. I waited out of courtesy about 10 minutes but he didn't show so I ended the ride. I'm sure that will be a shiny 1 but f it these pax think we are their servants. Have fun waiting for another uber.


UPnet isn't the real world. Lots of posters on UPnet claim "ratings don't matter" (but they all know their rating and post it).

On this website, shitloads of drivers claim they throw caution to the wind in their dealings with pax while claiming to keep their ratings at 4.9 and above.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Agree.
> 
> 
> What part doesn't make sense?
> ...


I never thought I would see the day we would have to defend a 4.85 rating. I will give you the math one last time. 2.5 rating = 50%, 4.85 rating = 97%, your 4.97 rating = 99%. Go ahead and pat yourself on the back for reaching 99% vs. 97%. Since you didn't get the perfect 5 did you piss off the .3% of customers? No because people will down vote for anything they see fit. This is just plain silly talk. No veteran driver would make such foolish claims.


----------



## Knightdriverinthecity (Oct 1, 2015)

99.999999% are free ride false complaints and that is simply the fact. They happen in low income poverty areas for the most part and an age group of 21 to 30 knowing they cant get away with a free ride from cabs, buses, trains etc, so they **** over lyft/uber drivers


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I will give you the math one last time.


here is the issue with your slightly odd math. Uber doesn't figure it that way. A driver slips to a 4.8, that means something it going on and it ain't good. As a pax I tend to ignore the driver's rating, but if I see it's 4.8x I'll wonder what is up and be sensitive to whatever happens. I wouldn't cancel, tho. (if it was a 4.8 & a precious prius I would cancel)
As I driver I rock a 4.98, and unlike what some have said in this thread I'm only a soso ant. You don't have to take every ping to have a 4.98, really it could be much lower if you took every single ping. Key for me is I only drive during the day; the no problem pax times.

Getting back to the OP: you have never (before now) received a complaint from Uber via a pax? Never, ever? If true, then you were screwed.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

z_z_z_ said:


> READ
> 
> Youre literally saying a 3 star driver is average


I will explain it in lamen terms so you can better understand it. In the standard test taking world a 60% is a bare minimum satisfactory passing score. In the Uber/Lyft world you would be deactivated. Therefore, average drivers are not allowed on the platform.

Anyone who is above average will be allowed on the platform. Based on Uber/Lyft rating system anyone within a 4.5 - 4.6 would be average. Anyone with a 4.61 - 4.79 would be above average. Anyone 4.8 or higher would qualify for Uber Pro which means nothing but to Uber you are their cream of the crop.



SHalester said:


> here is the issue with your slightly odd math. Uber doesn't figure it that way. A driver slips to a 4.8, that means something it going on and it ain't good. As a pax I tend to ignore the driver's rating, but if I see it's 4.8x I'll wonder what is up and be sensitive to whatever happens. I wouldn't cancel, tho. (if it was a 4.8 & a precious prius I would cancel)
> As I driver I rock a 4.98, and unlike what some have said in this thread I'm only a soso ant. You don't have to take every ping to have a 4.98, really it could be much lower if you took every single ping. Key for me is I only drive during the day; the no problem pax times.
> 
> Getting back to the OP: you have never (before now) received a complaint from Uber via a pax? Never, ever? If true, then you were screwed.


No one with a 4.8 is concerned about being deactivated from Uber. One may be curious if why the drop but that's about it. Like anything related to Uber it will be regional. Just like stores in certain areas will have higher rates of theft, certain areas have higher rates of complaints/fraudulent complaints. Saying the driver must be doing something wrong for not having a 4.98 is the equivalent of blaming the stores for allowing people to shoplift. There are tons of post from drivers saying by just then switching their area their score shot back up but I know they are just making excuses. This is too funny.


----------



## Knightdriverinthecity (Oct 1, 2015)

Cheep low life pax always rate 4 for a free ride. Stay away from impoverished areas. Only pick up in middle class or higher income areas


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I don't know what world you drive in that you only see Uber drivers with a 4.8 or higher but I will give you a quick math lesson. 4.85 equals a 97% rating just like a 2.5 would equal a 50% rating. 60-70% would be considered average. Your not even close. Try again.


In Uber world, real math doesn't apply. If you get into the 4.6-7 range, you're done. 4.85 isn't a bad rating but it isn't good, either. That said, rating doesn't matter unless it's low enough to face deactivation.



ThrowInTheTowel said:


> In certain areas in New Jersey like Newark you will be happy if the driver has a 4.5.


&#129300; Can anyone verify this?



ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Anyone who is above average will be allowed on the platform. Based on Uber/Lyft rating system anyone within a 4.5 - 4.6 would be average. Anyone with a 4.61 - 4.79 would be above average. Anyone 4.8 or higher would qualify for Uber Pro which means nothing but to Uber you are their cream of the crop.


Are you an Uber driver?



Knightdriverinthecity said:


> higher income areas


They can be awful, too. They expect you to let them do whatever they want and aren't used to being told "no." I avoid both the lowest and the highest income areas.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> In Uber world, real math doesn't apply. If you get into the 4.6-7 range, you're done. 4.85 isn't a bad rating but it isn't good, either. That said, rating doesn't matter unless it's low enough to face deactivation.
> 
> &#129300; Can anyone verify this?
> 
> Are you an Uber driver?


My suggestion for you would be to go into the New Jersey forum and ask around. I am waving my white flag and surrender. This thread is not worth responding to anymore. How the hell can you qualify for Uber Pro with a 4.8 but at the same time you should be concerned with deactivation? If I then drop to a 4.75 get kicked off Uber Pro and now live in fear as a below average driver? It is regional based on the average score in each area. In the hood the acceptable rating will be much lower. Have a nice day folks. Am I a driver? Smh


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I am waving my white flag and surrender.


Why, because no one agrees with you? I'm not trying to attack you, just trying to have a discussion.



ThrowInTheTowel said:


> How the hell can you qualify for Uber Pro with a 4.8 but at the same time you should be concerned with deactivation?


To qualify for Uber Pro you need a 4.85 or up. In the majority of markets, deactivation occurs anywhere under 4.70.



ThrowInTheTowel said:


> If I then drop to a 4.75 get kicked off Uber Pro and now live in fear as a before average driver?


I've heard that if you drop anywhere below 4.75 you start to get warnings about your rating.



ThrowInTheTowel said:


> It is regional based on the average score in each area. In the hood the acceptable rating will be much lower.


It varies based on market, not neighborhood. The actual cutoff varies but not by much.



ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Am I a driver? Smh


I was just asking. Because you don't sound like a driver who understands the Uber rating system. But the fact that you acted insulted instead of answering the question suggests to me that no, you aren't a driver, but yes, you are pretending to be one.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Quail said:


> Right at midnight I was permanently deactivated and not allowed it to appeal of for some long list of complaints that I never got told about
> Yeah and all sudden I am done I've done 5000 fares 4.85 driver and I've only been driving for 2 years anyone can help me with this somebody told me it's a glitch


This happened to me recently also. PD for Intolerance, which was strange because I hadn't driven for 2 weeks.

I called Support and got into the Gold, I think they were Chicago. Turns out some numb nuts support person entered the data wrong. Reinstated immediately.

Last month my car was deactivated. I was told it was a salvaged car. Once again, support glitches my account. Had to get a CarFax report to fix it.

This is happening a lot nowadays. Don't know if it's Corporate or untrained employees.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

The driver could be doing something to annoy people that he isn't noticing. It could be also be that combined picking up the wrong paxs.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> This is happening a lot nowadays. Don't know if it's Corporate or untrained employees.


They laid off *a lot *of people. I wouldn't be surprised if that's why there are so many more errors.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Quail said:


> I do the exact same things on lyft and I'm never been deactivated I've never had a complaint filed against me
> So I know this bs


You must have had some reports "a rider was uncomfortable on a recent trip" or "a rider wasn't comfortable with the conversation on a recent trip"

Think back, I usually dismiss them, unless its a situation where I earned a complaint, but the complaints do actually matter(depends upon the nature of complaint)

A few of them in similar fashion will get you deactivated.

When I drop at night, women esp, I wait until they get inside before i leave. I'm a parent and its just habit. I had a complaint once that I didn't leave after I dropped someone off.

Another time, same thing, dropped a woman off, house was dark, i waited until she got in.. As I was backing out of the driveway, the husband came out asking what I was still doing there. I explained and we laughed. Wife was high and a little paranoid and apparently had not had a driver wait before. They did not complain but had he not come out, she may have and I probably would have been deactivated.

My point, even though you feel you're haven't done anything wrong, something innocent you did may have been misinterpreted.

It sucks, but there probably isn't much you can do. Maybe when glh reopen you can talk to someone and get results.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I never thought I would see the day we would have to defend a 4.85 rating. I will give you the math one last time. 2.5 rating = 50%, 4.85 rating = 97%, your 4.97 rating = 99%. Go ahead and pat yourself on the back for reaching 99% vs. 97%. Since you didn't get the perfect 5 did you piss off the .3% of customers? No because people will down vote for anything they see fit. This is just plain silly talk. No veteran driver would make such foolish claims.


It's pretty simple: I do absolutely nothing but clean my car, and say nothing to my pax except "hello, how are you today?", and maintain a 4.97.

A trained-to-Drive monkey could do this.

4.85 means you are doing something on a regular basis enough that makes your pax want to take the extra effort to down rate you. Defend it all you want, but 4.85 means you're either a terrible driver, your car is filthy, you smell terrible, you're creepy with your conversation, your music is obnoxious, your car is in serious disrepair, or you're mean to your pax.

I can't help you solve any of those. It's up to you and anyone else who's a 4.85 to suck it up and figure it out for yourselves.


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

In any other profession, a 4.85 out of a possible 5 from 5000 customers would be terrific. A product on Amazon with 5000 reviews with 4.85 stars out of 5 would be terrific but impossible. 
Uber drivers are just super duper holier people held to a much higher standard than ANY lesser humans in any other profession.
"Were are the Champions, of the world"


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

This si the problem with the false complaints. Even if they let it go they keep it on record as "evidence" against you.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Quail said:


> *I was deactivated for false complaints*


That makes you a member of a very large club.

When it happened to me I didn't give it a second thought. Continued with Lyft.

There's no union, there is no court. Get over it.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

sign up for uber eats only with a different email and just do eats no paxholes


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Quail said:


> Right at midnight I was permanently deactivated and not allowed it to appeal of for some long list of complaints that I never got told about
> Yeah and all sudden I am done I've done 5000 fares 4.85 driver and I've only been driving for 2 years anyone can help me with this somebody told me it's a glitch


Show em picture from one of the Christian Children Funds, and tell em these kids will not eat anymore because of the deactivation... Works for me every time... also same can be used on pax to generate insane tips $$$$$.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> So you make around $3,000 a month. or around 750 a week. Thats around 18.75 an hour on a 40 hour work week. without counting benefits. 37.500 a year without benefits.
> 
> That is below poverty level. Now I do understand that the other 50% works in your life and I do not discount that,
> 
> ...


below poverty level??? how many kids do YOU have? Poverty level here is roughly 11k/yr single residence. 36k/yr is 300% poverty.... Fastfood is fighting for $15/hr, or roughly 32k/yr. Why anyone start a nation-wide movement to achieve poverty wages. Your response shows you have zero clue of income levels across the country. Some people just shouldn't comment on this forum


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

JPaiva said:


> below poverty level??? how many kids do YOU have? Poverty level here is roughly 11k/yr single residence. 36k/yr is 300% poverty.... Fastfood is fighting for $15/hr, or roughly 32k/yr. Why anyone start a nation-wide movement to achieve poverty wages. Your response shows you have zero clue of income levels across the country. Some people just shouldn't comment on this forum


In Washington state $32,000 a year will let you subsist 150 miles away from Seattle.

I have five children, all five graduated college and have solid lives they are building.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MichaelMax said:


> In any other profession, a 4.85 out of a possible 5 from 5000 customers would be terrific. A product on Amazon with 5000 reviews with 4.85 stars out of 5 would be terrific but impossible.
> Uber drivers are just super duper holier people held to a much higher standard than ANY lesser humans in any other profession.
> "Were are the Champions, of the world"


In most markets 4.60 is the minimum rating. In some markets it may be less than that.

Uber uses their corrupt ratings system as a weapon of intimidation against the drivers for the purpose of pushing the drivers into doing things that go against their own best interests... and it works like a charm for Uber.

That's how Uber gets drivers to wait at drive-thrus for 7 cents per minute at 2am. Many if not most drivers are too afraid to say NO to pax for fear of getting 1-star ratings that can really drag down most drivers' overall rating.

An additional benefit for Uber is that ratings can be used to disunite drivers and get them to turn on each other instead of the shitty company that exploits them.

Look at some of the asinine insults being hurled at a driver with a 4.85 rating... "anti social, "creepy" , "terrible driver", etc.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> In most markets 4.60 is the minimum rating. In some markets it may be less than that.
> 
> Uber uses their corrupt ratings system as a weapon of intimidation against the drivers for the purpose of pushing the drivers into doing things that go against their own best interests... and it works like a charm for Uber.
> 
> ...


Umadbro. If you're insulted by logical reasons for why you'd get rated consistently enough to not maintain a 4.9or higher, then that explains why you simply can't do it.

It's so easy to do, you have to work at not doing it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Umadbro. If you're insulted by logical reasons for why you'd get rated consistently enough to not maintain a 4.9or higher, then that explains why you simply can't do it.
> 
> It's so easy to do, you have to work at not doing it.


My rating is a 4.91. I know it doesn't meet your lofty standards but to quote you, I don't care.

You've got to be more original than dragging out the very tired "monkey" comment. The shills and Uber apologists have overused that comment to death. It's a feeble attempt to justify Uber paying their drivers 1970s taxi rates.

Your comments and the disparaging way you said "I even drive in the hoods" makes me believe you don't drive in any hoods.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Idk I have a 4.88 and I've cussed out a rider or two, refuse drive thru windows, pull off on people that take more than 3-5 mins at a stop, shuffle then accept your new ping on top of cancel fee, etc.

With that being said I don't think a 4.85 is bad personally but it definitely isn't a indicator of the best customer service skills.

Oh and if you look closely you will notice I haven't reached 500 ratings either.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> My rating is a 4.91. I know it doesn't meet your lofty standards but to quote you, I don't care.
> 
> You've got to be more original than dragging out the very tired "monkey" comment. The shills and Uber apologists have overused that comment to death. It's a feeble attempt to justify Uber paying their drivers 1970s taxi rates.
> 
> Your comments and the disparaging way you said "I even drive in the hoods" makes me believe you don't drive in any hoods.


You're so cranky man lol

Taking it way too personal.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

*The pain only lasts for about a week, then you will realize that being deactivated was the greatest thing that ever happened to u.
EVERYTHING happens for a reason, embrace it.*

*It could also be that u share your name with a bird(The Quail) that has a characteristic of WET MY LIPS(see below). Many bird loving Uber drivers may find that offensive.
"The common quail, or European quail, is a small ground-nesting game bird in the pheasant family Phasianidae. Coturnix is the Latin for this species. With its characteristic call of "wet my lips", this species of quail is more often heard than seen*."


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

People put alot of their time and effort into rideshare. They also invest thousands into a rideshare vehicle. Then boom deactivated. I've been sidelined by Uber once and couldn't make any money if I wanted to. Then next day I got a $150 bonus and reactivated. I bet they don't do that anymore.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Oh and if you look closely you will notice I haven't reached 500 ratings either.


ok, how did you get the 2? Asking for a friend. :wink:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ok, how did you get the 2? Asking for a friend. :wink:


Probably made pax go get a car seat or something.

They always get mad when driver doesn't get on their hands and knees to worship them.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Quail said:


> They won't tell me what I did wrong all they did was deactivate me no reason
> And maintaining a high rating while doing bar rush is not easy
> 
> I'm trying to get the arbitration process done so that I can find out exactly what happened so I can Sue whoever this was for Defamation
> ...


No lawyer will touch your case. There is nothing in it for them, unless you want to foot the huge bill.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Nature Lover (Aug 4, 2020)

Quail said:


> Right at midnight I was permanently deactivated and not allowed it to appeal of for some long list of complaints that I never got told about
> Yeah and all sudden I am done I've done 5000 fares 4.85 driver and I've only been driving for 2 years anyone can help me with this somebody told me it's a glitch


Keep calling/emailing them. Or if there is an Uber hub close to you, give them a visit. They should reactivate you if you didn't face deactivations before. Good luck!


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> It's pretty simple: I do absolutely nothing but clean my car, and say nothing to my pax except "hello, how are you today?", and maintain a 4.97.
> 
> A trained-to-Drive monkey could do this.
> 
> ...


I was 4.85 for about 2 years. Now that we can set our own rates, I'm up to 4.91. Haven't changed a single thing but now, garbage self selects itself out of my car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Quail said:


> Right at midnight I was permanently deactivated and not allowed it to appeal of for some long list of complaints that I never got told about
> Yeah and all sudden I am done I've done 5000 fares 4.85 driver and I've only been driving for 2 years anyone can help me with this somebody told me it's a glitch


find the Devils and cut their tongues out.

Gouge out their eyes.

Snip off their fingertips.

And pierce their ear drums with a red hot ice pick !

This

THIS
WILL MAKE IT HARDER FOR THEM TO LIE !


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Hi Nats. You are correct, I am from Washington state. I am Good at this, like most things. I also believe ( and rightly so) that $ per hour is a failed metric for measuring success in this business. I drive a Kia Sorrento for 98% of my rideshare ventures. XL is a viable strategy here in many situations. 27% of my fares are XL.
> 
> My profit margin is 52.37% and my gross unadjusted $per hour is $39.536 which falls far short of that mark.


Keyboard Billionere!!! He can afford $24,000 hookers but drives Uber. Lying old man!
Don't come on UP when you are on your meds, old man!
@Mkang14 This guy is such a pathological liar :roflmao:












Amos69 said:


> Still deactivated this morning? Things not looking good. Looks like you are moving to gryft only. Stop whichever behaviors are getting you complaints. In the end YOU are responsible for all your behaviors, and the things you do.
> 
> I do not pick up problem clients, try that.


Says the guy who was discarded by Uber over a speeding ticket. He has boasted about it multiple times here. Don't listen to this guy, folks! Uncle Bob is suffering from Peter Pan Syndrome. He is a 9 year old brain trapped in a 54 year old body. Posting larger than life BS here makes the little boy feel good about himself


----------



## Steven V (Jul 24, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I never thought I would see the day we would have to defend a 4.85 rating. I will give you the math one last time. 2.5 rating = 50%, 4.85 rating = 97%, your 4.97 rating = 99%. Go ahead and pat yourself on the back for reaching 99% vs. 97%. Since you didn't get the perfect 5 did you piss off the .3% of customers? No because people will down vote for anything they see fit. This is just plain silly talk. No veteran driver would make such foolish claims.


I know my rating is not the best, but I have a 4.92 with 480 5 star out of 500. (11- 4*/3-3*/2-2*/4-1*). That means i receive 5 star 96% of the time. Were do you get 97%?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> Keyboard Billionere!!! He can afford $24,000 hookers but drives Uber. Lying old man!
> Don't come on UP when you are on your meds, old man!
> @Mkang14 This guy is such a pathological liar :roflmao:
> 
> ...


&#129318;‍♀


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> You know that 4.85 isn't a great rating right?
> 
> I love these postings were somebody says they have lots and lots of false complaints against them. Even if the complaints were false, if you're causing that many people to dislike you you're clearly doing something wrong.
> 
> ...


Damn you guys are mean to this dude.no compassion ffs


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

When I drove Uber I was the highest rated driver in my market and used one of my former taxis that went out of a service. A POS crown Vic. Supplied nothing except a safe ride and mild conversation.

I don't know how it's even possible to be below a 4.95.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> find the Devils and cut their tongues out.
> 
> Gouge out their eyes.
> 
> ...


But, but

Butt.

You are the devil.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

5StarPartner said:


> When I drove Uber I was the highest rated driver in my market and used one of my former taxis that went out of a service. A POS crown Vic. Supplied nothing except a safe ride and mild conversation.
> 
> I don't know how it's even possible to be below a 4.95.
> 
> View attachment 494991


The average rating of all drivers within any given area is a function of how many Karens reside within it and how many free rides UBER is willing tondole out at driver's expense. Good job by you though!


----------



## Sparkaratzi (Aug 13, 2020)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> You know that 4.85 isn't a great rating right?
> 
> I love these postings were somebody says they have lots and lots of false complaints against them. Even if the complaints were false, if you're causing that many people to dislike you you're clearly doing something wrong.
> 
> ...





LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> You know that 4.85 isn't a great rating right?
> 
> I love these postings were somebody says they have lots and lots of false complaints against them. Even if the complaints were false, if you're causing that many people to dislike you you're clearly doing something wrong.
> 
> ...


Try minding your business. Nobody asked for your opinion. They were asking for help.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Sparkaratzi said:


> Try minding your business. Nobody asked for your opinion. They were asking for help.


Thank you!

Why don't you write up a list of rules and etiquette tips that I'm supposed to follow.

Please also make sure everyone else on this forum follows your list of rules and etiquette suggestions.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JPaiva said:


> below poverty level??? how many kids do YOU have? Poverty level here is roughly 11k/yr single residence. 36k/yr is 300% poverty.... Fastfood is fighting for $15/hr, or roughly 32k/yr. Why anyone start a nation-wide movement to achieve poverty wages. Your response shows you have zero clue of income levels across the country. Some people just shouldn't comment on this forum


First off, recognize that you are from one of the cheapest states to live in.

My rent is over $1600/month for an older, not really maintained well apartment. Landlord has absolute fits every year with me over the lease because he doesn't understand I'm rent controlled, and he can't suddenly jump my rent up to $2700 like he did to most of the other tenants.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Quail said:


> Right at midnight I was permanently deactivated and not allowed it to appeal of for some long list of complaints that I never got told about
> Yeah and all sudden I am done I've done 5000 fares 4.85 driver and I've only been driving for 2 years anyone can help me with this somebody told me it's a glitch


There is very little room for error when it comes to Uber, it's much easier to work with Lyft because they make you work to put in the rating.



Amos69 said:


> If its a glitch you will be reactivated in the next 24 hours. If not it wasn't.
> 
> Other than that you did not supply enough information to advise you more than. There are much better jobs out there.


I have never earned anywhere close with any other company, from the way I can put in as many hours as I want daily with rideshare companies to maximize my profits. Averaging 40-50 an hour.



Uber's Guber said:


> But, Uber don't need you. *confusion*
> In the eyes of Uber, we're all just expendable piss-ants.


That can be said about any company.



Quail said:


> They won't tell me what I did wrong all they did was deactivate me no reason
> And maintaining a high rating while doing bar rush is not easy
> 
> I'm trying to get the arbitration process done so that I can find out exactly what happened so I can Sue whoever this was for Defamation
> ...


From my experience this is not the case. If you put your emotions aside you can figure out what you did wrong. As a matter of fact I knew every single time when I was going to be given a low rating because I'm In tune with the way I interact with people and drive. I was never in a situation just shocked to receive a low rating, even several warnings when it came to me speeding on yellow lights and talking about sensitive topics. I knew then and there I shouldn't of done that and it reflected on me with the ratings and warnings that I received, deservingly.



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> You should have bend over for all your pax... now you are bye bye...


This is a sad but true statement. You have to be as nice as possible because half of the job is customer service.



Nats121 said:


> The email said "multiple reports" of problematic behavior. Is that totally false? No riders have given you trouble?


Or he could have given trouble to a customer.
When I was speeding through yellow lights it was normal for me. After the complaint I readjusted to time the traffic lights better for a smoother ride.

People are extremely sensitive, you have to factor that in and just because you're ok with the way you drive isn't the case for the person sitting in the back.

Also many people are not good drivers, I was one of those people. I started driving x like I was driving black / black suv. It helped a lot and I saw a spike in my ratings right away. In addition, I started greeting every single person and wishing them farewell after each ride, I noticed my ratings go up again. Also saying "sorry" for small little things and knowing how to deescalate situations works a long way.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> You know that 4.85 isn't a great rating right?
> 
> I love these postings were somebody says they have lots and lots of false complaints against them. Even if the complaints were false, if you're causing that many people to dislike you you're clearly doing something wrong.
> 
> ...


This is a very good point. With Uber black you will get kicked out for a 4.85 rating.

A friend of mine ordered black suv and paid $120 for like a 30 minute ride. driver was driving like a maniac almost causing 2 accidents and cursing throughout the entire trip. And making creepy eye contact with her while saying her name out loud. He had a 4.92 rating. I don't know how he could have stayed on the platform for that long.



UberChiefPIT said:


> I tend to agree (about the rating comment).
> 
> I'm a realist, and in that I understand that the vast majority of people will not make the extra effort it takes to rate someone other than a 5. It takes:
> 
> ...


It can be anything from the way you drive, how you socially interact and even how you navigate the gps. I also have my app on auto accept and the lowest rating I've ever witnessed was 3.60, so if you learn how to maneuver around those people then you will be alright. Currently I have a 4.98



Quail said:


> I do the exact same things on lyft and I'm never been deactivated I've never had a complaint filed against me
> So I know this bs


This is incorrect, with Lyft you can get away with way more as it is not as simple to give people ratings.

You have to adjust the way you are driving or interacting (perhaps both) with the people in your car.

From what I can tell there is a disconnect between you and the customers, you are not in tune with your actions to the point where you think everything you are doing is right and everybody who is rating you down and making complaints are wrong. This is 100% not the case. You are doing something wrong and only you can figure it out. You can't expect a different outcome from the same actions that have gotten you into your current predicament.



ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I know you like to sprinkle a little humor on things and I truly love it but to say 4.85 is not that great of a rating is a little absurd. Most people are not giving out 5 star ratings like they give out tic tacs so if you can maintain a 4.85 after 5,000 rides you did a damn good job. That doesn't mean OP didn't commit a violation but if his numbers are true he knows how to provide customer service.


Like I have stated before, this rating is low for ubers standards. I would go as far to say anything less than 4.94 is below average. My all time average is 4.95 and for the last 500 rides 4.98. So OP's lifetime average is even worse than 4.85. There is a reason they kick people from Uber black for a 4.85 rating.



ThrowInTheTowel said:


> You make absolutely no sense. 4.85 is the equivalent to 97%. Stop letting the 5 star calculation cloud things. 97% = 9.7 out of 10 people are rating you a 5. Anywhere else in this world that is more than satisfactory. 4.85 even qualifies for Uber Pro. This is just silly basically saying you have to get 5 out 5 on every ride to be considered above average. Please stop it.


It doesn't matter what the equivalence is, they just hold you to a much higher standard. There is less room for error. You do not need a 5/5 to stay above average. You just need to fix your errors before you get kicked out. Most people were in that boat, they will warn you and then it's up to you to fix what you are doing wrong.

It's like having a script and following it. Lyft even has an entire video before they hire people because so many are not in tune with what they're doing and are disconnected from reality.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Quail said:


> Right at midnight I was permanently deactivated and not allowed it to appeal of for some long list of complaints that I never got told about
> Yeah and all sudden I am done I've done 5000 fares 4.85 driver and I've only been driving for 2 years anyone can help me with this somebody told me it's a glitch


Around 4 year and 4k mark or 5k mark is when Uber usually permanently deactivates an innocent driver in order to refresh and bring a new driver. Uber worries a driver with years and 5k rides may suddenly kill or rape a Pax.

https://www.google.com/search?q=dea...print-us-revc&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> 4.85 literally means you are doing more things that piss off pax, than you are doing to create a neutral experience for them.


Not really, I have a 4.86 average with over 1000 rides. Most of the time I do bar rush, that's why I have a 4.85 and most of the pax say I am better than most of the other drivers in my area. The rating system is rigged in that if you get a 1 star for what ever reason you need 500 rides to clear out that 1 star.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lionslover said:


> Damn you guys are mean to this dude.no compassion ffs


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Not really, I have a 4.86 average with over 1000 rides. Most of the time I do bar rush, that's why I have a 4.85 and most of the pax say I am better than most of the other drivers in my area. The rating system is rigged in that if you get a 1 star for what ever reason you need 500 rides to clear out that 1 star.


Yeah Bar runs will hurt your rating. Pax wake up with hangover the next day.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Ratings are pretty irrelevant as long as you maintain at least a 4.85 to be in Uber pro or if you don't care about that a 4.6 to avoid deactivation. What hurts you is when somebody makes a special accusation of unsafe or inappropriate behavior whether it's true or not. And being rated unfairly happens all the time. I get along with and have great experiences with 90-95 percent of pax but every once in awhile I encounter a ******bag who gives me a crappy review for no reason and that one person out of 20 who gives me a bad rating is the reason I have a 4.91 instead of a 4.99 for every hundred reviews you receive they should drop your lowest one.


----------

